

Ex-NSA wants you to install software to encrypt email - billspreston
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/a-surprisingly-easy-tool-for-encrypting-email-courtesy-an-ex-nsa-employee

======
billspreston
Seriously, what could possibly go wrong?

